# How to get freebsd-boot partition size and partition lable?



## fender0107401 (Aug 3, 2019)

For an installed FreeBSD system, I just need to know:
1.freebsd-boot partition size
2.all the lables of disk partitions


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 3, 2019)

gpart(8)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				




`gpart show`


----------



## garry (Aug 3, 2019)

fender0107401 said:


> ... 2.all the lables of disk partitions


So add the *-l* flag
`gpart show -l ada0`


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 4, 2019)

Good! I got that info.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 4, 2019)

I find the -p flag useful too. It shows the partition names instead of an index number.
`gpart show -lp ada0`
Especially when MBR/Slices are in use:
`gpart show -lp ada0s1`
GPT is much less complicated in this regard.


----------

